# Camera vs. Flasher



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I am new to the whole ice fishing thing. So I don't have all the equipment that the seasoned anglers would have. I am looking into a small shelter as well as electronics to get started. I have watched videos on line and know the advantage of having a flasher. I however do not have the money to spend 2 to 3 hundred on a flasher at this time. I have a chance to buy a camera for under $70 I will need to buy a 12v battery for it so lets say 90 bucks. I can manage that. But is it worth it? Will this help to improve my experience and help me catch fish until I can afford a flasher? Any comments will help thanks.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

A camera doesn't hurt any but I would save up for a flasher, the conditions of the water and getting a camera positioned right can really be a pain!

Good luck!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bischoff66.......most guys I know and fish with would say (as would I ) LOCATOR FIRST AND CAMERA SECOND..........Why? Because the locator will always be able to locate fish in any clarity of water......clear/stained or muddy.......Water clarity conditions have to be just right........for the camera to get an image......I will say that if you fish smaller lakes/and or ponds with clear to very clear water...and your budget is restricted for now go for the camera, at the prices you put up on your thread......Both of these are "TOOLS" that can enhance your catch ratio.......
But if it turns out you love to go ice fishing.........BELIEVE ME YOU WILL ONE DAY OWN A FLASHER...VEX/Marcum/or WHAT EVER BRAND......BUT YOU WILL OWN ONE....jON sR.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Johnny is right, you want a flasher. I saw earlier in the marketplace a guy was selling a nice Vex FL-8 genz unit with a dual beam transducer, nice package. Can't remember the price but that is a very nice 'lower dollar' unit that really increases your ice fishing experience. I'd go look that up.
Good luck


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

With a flasher you see the entire water column. With a camera, you only see a few inches in front of it at whatever depth it is at.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I donated a camera this last spring cause they suck in Ohio waters.So save your money and get a flasher.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys I passed on the camera for now. Looking for a flasher around $200 or less. Went through the market place but couldn't find one recently. Hopefully if some one has one they can PM me.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Get a flasher!!!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=108209&highlight=vex


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bischoff66.............. Sent you a PM on VEX.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I know someone that has a camera and it did not impress me...Save your money and buy a flasher.....JIM....CL....


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Buy the flasher! Way more versatile! Works in muddy water plus it shows the whole water column!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My first full ice season with a flasher... Get it. You wont be disappointed


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

the flasher is the bacon cheeseburger, the camera is the fries.


----------



## Odin (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a Marcum color camera and I love it. The only drawback is, you can't see in murky water, or when there is a lot of snow on the ice. Since I alwys fish with a partner who has a flasher, it makes a good compliment to a fishfinder. I am able to see the bottom and weed beds etc. Sometimes when my partner sees fish on his flasher, I am looking right at his bait and there is nothing under the entire shanty! It helps you interpret what you are seeing on the flasher. That being said, I would definitely go with a flasher first, if I were fishing alone. This year I got a Vex for Christmas so I can split up with my partner and spread out on the ice...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I just sold my camera after it sat and collected dust for a full season, maybe two... In CLEAR water they're a pretty cool toy, but other than that it was a pain in my a$$. I just upgraded to a new Humminbird Ice 45, just got it today. This thing looks SO SWEET, it's sitting right next to me. I'm about ready to go drill a hole in the bird bath just to try it out! Is it Saturday yet????


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

wow i cant believe the hate for the camera. i just bought a cheapie from menards this year and i think its pretty bad ass. while all u other guys are staring at lines flashing at u im actually lookin at some lake erie gold(yellow perch) bitin my waxy. actually bein able to tell whether the hook is in its mouth or not or whether i got robbed. just to add ive had it in san bay 5 feet away from my tiny jig and waxy and can see plain as day. and san bay isnt the cleanest, at the haven pond 8 crystal clear water seven feet with decent visibility.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bischoff66........I think there is a winner !!!!!!!!!!!!!Even the camera owners (or previous camera owners) cast their vote for flashers....... guess nuff said.........best of luck in finding yours, when things are right for you..........jON sR.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I just wanted to thank you for all your input in this subject. Some of you even pm'd with info and tried to help find a flasher. I am going to get the one off of 1roof.... Gabe. Dont remember his screen name off hand. So thank you very much you all are a very helpful group of guys.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

i got my camera last year and love it. i do want a flasher but man i love my camera. i use it for all kinds of things, looking for fish, weeds, structure,etc. lots of uses.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i have both. i can take and use both if i choose. i take the flasher every time. i take the camera 1 in 6 times maybe. but thats just me. to each his own.


----------

